# WTB R20 model 3 Performance wheel & tyre



## A.K. (Dec 14, 2019)

Greetings!
WTB 1 (one) OEM R20 Tesla model 3 Performance wheel with tyre.
Shipped to 07064.
Reasonable offers only.
PayPal ready.


----------



## A.K. (Dec 14, 2019)

Still searching


----------

